

Google is now a certificate authority? - gary4gar
http://i.imgur.com/waCb4.png

======
gary4gar
It seems google is using self-issued SSL certs which do not generate
warnings/promts to the user.

Domain: plus.google.com Browser:Google Chrome 14.0.835.202

~~~
sp332
The "Certification Path" goes to Google Internet Authority, issued by Equifax.

